# Parking Near Manchester Arena



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We will be going to a concert in the Manchester Arena this October. The problem is, we will be on our way home from France and will be in the van. Does anyone know a safe place to park up near to the Arena, or within a bus journey of it??


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Burrs Country Park Caravan Club site in Bury so you could use Bus or Metro link to Manchester (30 mins away)
There is a large car park on the old Boddington Brewery site which is a possibility as it is only a short walk to the Arena from there. I seem to remember this topic came up before and someone else parked up there for the night for a small fee.

Bob


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Bob, any other ideas out there??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used truck stops.

you could try this one :-

M60 j 9 manchester truck stop park>+07909858532
N53.47105 W2.30369

Give them a call, to discuss the situation


----------

